# need wrapping materials



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

where's the best place to get rod wrapping materials locally? i'd like to support our local retailers rather than the catalog sellers.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

There are a few bait shops that carry stuff. The Rod N Reel Depot has almost anything you need. Give Ron a call at 458-0428.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

rod n reel depot

gulf breeze bait and tackle

the rod room in orange beach

or you can order stuff from www.mudhole.combut shipping will costyou an arm and a leg!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks. i'll give the rod n reel depot a call and find out where they are.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

He is located in the back room of Goin Fishin Bait and Tackle located off Lillian Hwy just off of Hwy 98.


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

I glad to see there is more places around here that sells wrapping material. I have been going to the Rod Room in Orange Beach. They have a pretty good section. I will have to go by the other places to see what they carry. I like to see what I am buying, plus maybe save a little by not having to pay shipping charges.


----------

